# Introducing the Dingoo A320!



## Green0scar (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres a new console released over in Hong Kong that looks a little like a PSP/GBA Micro cross in design and features emulators of 

NES
GBA
Super NES
Genesis
Neo Geo
CPS1
CPS2 

When its turned on, youll think youve switched on your PSP or PS3 because it has an XMB thats a ripoff of those consoles
Heres the specs:

Specifications :
* English language (Control Panel & instructions)

Dingoo A320 
* Product Description

* Outlook: premium design fashionable, slim and portable size with comfortable hand grip.

* Display: 16,000,000 color 2.8-inch LTPS-TFT true color high-definition screen , broadcast effect 320 * 240, the true and clear picture quality, unique DVD Optimization technology .

* Games: play games in (8 bit/16bit/32bit) GBA/3D formats and play more by upgrading the software

* AV-out:AV-out technology gives DVD output quality, can be a portable DVD player and game console.

* Video player: Video function supports in various format such as RMVB, RM, AVI, WMV, FLV, MPEG, DAT, MP4, ASF and help users encold video files in an easy and convenient way.

* MP3 player: Audio function supports MP3,WMA APE, FLAC audio format, synchronous lyrics display function, multiple EQ options,3D virtual sound field, surround sound effect and play mode options. Music can keep playing while using other application.

* FM radio: Wide channel rang from 76.0MHz~108.0MHz, support manual/auto channel scanning, FM recording and can keep playing while using other application. User can save up to 40 channels.

* Digital recorder:Voice recording and supports MP3/WAV formats.

* Image Browser: Image browsing format includes JPG, BMP GIF, PNG, with zoom, rotate and image slide show function.

* E-book: Feather function includes bookmark, auto browsing, font sizing, TTS oral reading and can open with music player application.

* U-disk virus protection: Build in anti-virus software protect and keep the system at its best performance.

* USB2.0 Transmission Interface: Support WIN2000/XP/VISTA/MAC Operation System.

* Capacity: 4GB memory, supports inserted MINI SD card to expand capacity.

Package Include :

* Dingoo A320 x 1

* English Manual x 1

* USB Cahrger x 1

* EarPhone x 1

* AV Out Cable x 1

I dont know how to add videos, but theirs one in the link

Source: http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=181243

I am tempted to get one my self


----------



## Devante (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting game!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 25, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## War (Jan 25, 2009)

It's basically a PSP clone. The PSP can emulate all those consoles + more.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 25, 2009)

Just saw this on DCemu...It looks pretty neat.  But like War said, the PSP can do this a few times better.  I mean, the PSP does have Daedalus after all.


----------



## Legobot (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks like someone has ripped off the top screen of a DSL with a PSP menu screen


----------



## War (Jan 25, 2009)

How much does it cost, anyway?


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet...

it sounds horriffic in the video


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 25, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> How much does it cost, anyway?


No official Importers, but at DCEmu they were saying $75 and posting Ebay links. Way too much imo.


----------



## War (Jan 25, 2009)

Agreed, way too much. I might have considered it if it was lower. After all, I already have a PSP which does all that + more with a bigger screen.


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 25, 2009)

Wondering is this the imitation/clone DS console that was reported at Christmas?


----------



## JPH (Jan 25, 2009)

Gimme gimme.

Can't find a place that sells them?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2009)

Build looks cheap.


----------



## thacobra (Jan 27, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> Wondering is this the imitation/clone DS console that was reported at Christmas?




No, Those were the iQue DS... they are now selling them at DealExtreme for $117 as "REFURBISHED" Real DS...

lol


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Feb 16, 2009)

so how good is the snes and nes emulator on it?

is it like the ds snes and nes emulator?
like can it play games like star fox, mario kart and mario rpg with no problem since accouple of the snes title have like the fx chip or the dsp1 chip?


----------



## m3rox (Feb 17, 2009)

Geezuzkhrist119 said:
			
		

> so how good is the snes and nes emulator on it?
> 
> is it like the ds snes and nes emulator?
> like can it play games like star fox, mario kart and mario rpg with no problem since accouple of the snes title have like the fx chip or the dsp1 chip?



The emulators looked pretty solid (which is shocking, seeing a handheld that looks like a GBM and has the interface of a PSP having better emulators than the PSP itself).

There are youtube videos of it online.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Feb 17, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Geezuzkhrist119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the video didnt show starfox or super mario kart. so it might not work.

is the dingoo sdhc?


----------



## Green0scar (Feb 17, 2009)

Up to 8GB, but i dont know if its only mini sd or normal sd cards.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Feb 17, 2009)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> m
> Up to 8GB, but i dont know if its only mini sd or normal sd cards.



dx got 8gb


since the emulators for the ds arent great and havent been updated for like a year now, would the dingoo be a good purchase as a replacement?


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll keep my PSPLite, thanks.  Cool idea though.  If it supported MicroSDHC (or SDHC) you could pretty much carry the entire library for all those consoles with you.


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Feb 20, 2009)

whats the battery life on the dingoo?


----------



## mortys (Mar 4, 2009)

Just receive mine and I must say that I'm happy. It could definitly be better but it's a good start as all emus are 1.0. Some optimisation and CPS2 and NEO will be f..g good.
In my opinion, it's worth the price.


----------



## naveedy (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-hFui72qWw



a really good revied


Neo Geo looks excellent, and so does SNES,

overall Im impressed.


----------



## nutella (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot naveedy. Man I want one of these but as you said, SNES emulation is not the best.


----------



## airss (Jun 16, 2009)

The white one is really pretty







i want to get one from 4coolday ,  any one order Dingoo from them ?


----------



## Dingoo (Aug 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Agreed, way too much. I might have considered it if it was lower. After all, I already have a PSP which does all that + more with a bigger screen.


It's half the price of the DSi and PSP. If you already have a PSP and you're running emus on it, you probably aren't the target market for this device.

For many people, a device which plays ROMs from half a dozen different retro platforms, for considerably less money than mainstream, locked-down machines would be considered a pretty good deal.

On top of that, this is purpose-built for emulation. There's no arms race against the manufacturer, no firmware cracks to get emus on there in the first place. Aside from the community, there are even companies providing after-sales support for this thing.


----------



## Dingoo (Aug 1, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> How much does it cost, anyway?


Prices in the UK are in the region of £69.99 - £79.99. This includes import VAT, and will generally get you next-day delivery by recorded post, with insurance. There will be support from competent people who are supporting the scene.

This is from UK-based dealers. The eBay prices are lower, but the products are typically held in China / HK, so there are shipping delays, customs charges and the lack of support to contend with.


----------



## Dingoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Geezuzkhrist119 said:
			
		

> whats the battery life on the dingoo?
> Around 8 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it is possible to use a microSD -> miniSD converter with an SDHC card. The Dingoo A320 supports card up to 8GB. Unofficially, *some* 16GB cards are known to work as well.


----------



## Dingoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Geezuzkhrist119 said:
			
		

> Green0scar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) No superFX emulation in the stock SNES emulator.
2) Yes, it supports SDHC cards in microSD form factor. You may also use a microSD card in a miniSD adapter.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2009)

thacobra said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not usually answer to dead posts/posters, but this one needs to be replied to, to avoid confusion.

iQue DS are official Nintendo DSLites endorsed by Nintendo for sell in China. 
They have a different game region and a larger firmware to support all the Chinese characters.

So iQues are NOT clones/imitations, but the real deal. They just have a different brand because it's a joint venture between Nintendo and a chinese guy.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 1, 2009)

Improve the SNES emulation and I'll consider.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't see the point in having the 4 ABXY buttons if it can't emulate the SNES well.


----------



## dib (Aug 1, 2009)

The quality of software is supposed to be really inferior.  From the reviews I was reading awhile back, the emulators lack many features and the GBA and SNES barely work.  So I fail to see how it's differentiated from the state of emulation already present on the DS.  And at least by owning the latter, you get the DS library of games as well.

Meanwhile, if you already own a PSP or are interested in one, then there's no dispute which one is superior.

It comes down to whether anybody ends up owning one that is also prepared to pick up development of an emulator apart from the chinese stuff.  I would advise others to hold off and see if anything worthwhile develops before blowing money on one.


----------



## bollocks (Aug 1, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> The quality of software is supposed to be really inferior.  From the reviews I was reading awhile back, the emulators lack many features and the GBA and SNES barely work.  So I fail to see how it's differentiated from the state of emulation already present on the DS.  And at least by owning the latter, you get the DS library of games as well.


GBA emulation is near perfect actually. SNES isnt great (the sound especially) but most games that dont use special chips look fine and are playable at least; i wouldn't say it "barely works". it's far better than the SNEmulDS in any case.

anyway for anyone interested theres a lot of info on linux and other developments here: http://dingoo-scene.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dingoo (Aug 1, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> The quality of software is supposed to be really inferior.  From the reviews I was reading awhile back, the emulators lack many features and the GBA and SNES barely work.  So I fail to see how it's differentiated from the state of emulation already present on the DS.  And at least by owning the latter, you get the DS library of games as well.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you already own a PSP or are interested in one, then there's no dispute which one is superior.
> 
> It comes down to whether anybody ends up owning one that is also prepared to pick up development of an emulator apart from the chinese stuff.  I would advise others to hold off and see if anything worthwhile develops before blowing money on one.



A PSP is twice the price of a Dingoo A320.

The Dingoo community *is* developing emulators for the machine, and they are pretty good. There is a Linux port under development, and it already supports many of the common open source emus, at close to full speed (before any optimisation). These are non-Chinese developments.

Considering the poor state of the DS emulators, I'd say that differentiates the Dingoo a lot. It's a more powerful machine, it has more RAM, and the screen has a more appropriate resolution for emulation. It's half the price. It has after-sales support and a warranty.

Anyone who thinks the GBA emulation on the Dingoo A320 'barely works' is talking nonsense. It works *very* well. SNES emulation isn't as good, but it runs most stuff, and is playable at least. SuperFX games don't work.

Link to the reviews please? I haven't read any reviews that say what you're claiming.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm planning on getting Dingoo sometime soon, I think I am actually going to sell my DS because I don't even use is much anymore.

I can't wait, it looks sweet!


----------



## nutella (Aug 2, 2009)

after four months, i finally got mine the other day (not coz shpping was slow (actually, very fast for dx, shipped friday, got it tuesday), but i put off ordering for a long time).

its a very good device. the music player and video player alone are worth the money to money. then you have the snes and gba emulators (which aren't perfect but definitely playable). gba games are near perfect but when some games stuff up, they really do stuff up (i'm looking at you, mario sports games). i've been really happy with snemulds and the snes emulator on the dingoo makes a world of difference

theres really just too much to say right now. i may write a review if i have time.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 19, 2009)

cool looks like a mini psp lol


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 19, 2009)

cool looks like a mini psp lol


----------

